# anyone live in or near Mijas???



## kazzerlodge (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi, does anyone out there live in Mijas? or near by?

I am seriously thinking of moving to Spain sometime soon. I am coming to Mijas in November to have a look. What I have seen of it on the internet it looks lovely. I am not talking about the costa I mean the pueblo!

I did spend 5 weeks in Alora last year, I loved it but it was too far from the cost and very very hilly! But the atmosphere and the people I loved.

I am thinking of moving my family out, I have a 4 year old, 15 year old (she has downs syndrome, so wont be going to school) and a 13 year old. My 13 year old is going to be a problem with schooling I know shes a bit old to move. But she is prepared to and she is very outgoing. She is learning Spanish at school at the moment. 

My partner is going to try to get a job in a 'friend of the family' bar. Hes prepared to do anything to start. He is going to commute to England as he works for the railway and always has weekend work.

I have been thinking about it for years, I just feel if I dont give it a try I will regret it when Im older. 

Im even prepared to sell my house so we can have some money to start our own business (I have a business in mind).

I just think you have to take chances in life.
I would love someone to give me an idea of the area. What the schools are like, how many english people live in the area etc etc.

Any advice would be a great help ......


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kazzerlodge said:


> Hi, does anyone out there live in Mijas? or near by?
> 
> I am seriously thinking of moving to Spain sometime soon. I am coming to Mijas in November to have a look. What I have seen of it on the internet it looks lovely. I am not talking about the costa I mean the pueblo!
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you've identified a "problem" area. The 13 year old may be better of in an international school 'cos however much Spanish she learns at school it won't be enough to study and learn in (although it's great to think she would have a base and she should definitely keep up with it).

I know how you feel with " I just feel if I dont give it a try I will regret it when Im older" but it certainly won't be easy.

If you do decide to give it a go and not wait until your 13 year old has finished education I suggest you search the forum as there is LOADS of info here. Try starting a business, business in Spain, Mijas, unemployment, work, jobs etc etc

You could start by looking at

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/56434-do-you-want-emigrate-spain.html

and

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/57372-brits-vs-no-brits.html

and 

Spain Expat Forum for Expats Living in Spain - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad (lots of stuff on here including some links about starting a business in Spain)

That should be a couple of hours of research at least!


----------



## kazzerlodge (Oct 2, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like you've identified a "problem" area. The 13 year old may be better of in an international school 'cos however much Spanish she learns at school it won't be enough to study and learn in (although it's great to think she would have a base and she should definitely keep up with it).
> 
> I know how you feel with " I just feel if I dont give it a try I will regret it when Im older" but it certainly won't be easy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your help! I will have a look later, Im sure it will keep me busy for a while.

I know it wont be easy, but I am willing to give it a try. I did live in Teneriffe years ago, but that didnt work out. But it hasnt put me off!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are a couple of posters who live in Mijas who'll be along I'm sure, I dont live far away from that area. I would recommend an international school for your 13yo altho you do have to pay, but they follow the english curriculum and lessons are, in the main taught in English. My 13yo was in a state school and it didnt do her any good I'm afraid, she was there for a year and I've recently had to put her into an international school as she refused to speak spanish, refused to do any work, refused to make friends, skiived........ Altho, that could be an age thing as well - 13yo girls are horrible things with all those hormones wizzing around lol!!!!

As for work, well you seem to have it covered, but things arent good here, so make sure that you'll have enough money to cover yourselves and I wouldnt recommend selling your UK house, cos if things dont work out, you'll need a safety net. Get settled first to make sure its what you want, before burning bridges 

I suggest you come out for some fact finding and get a feel for things

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey!
I live in Fuengirola, a town very near to Mijas! 
Would you be looking at Mijas pueblo or Mijas costa? Because i would say there is more people in Mijas costa than in Mijas pueblo! 

Your 4 year old will definately pick up spanish in next to no time! I moved here when i was 8 and picked it up in about a year, as they say, the younger they are, the easier they pick up languages! 
Your 13 year old might be a bit of a problem. She might find it difficult to pick up the language at that age. If you decide to put her in an international (there are alot along the coast, but be prepared to pay) she won't pick up the spanish alot. Children that go to Internatinoal schools tend to have a low level of spanish (i know a few teenagers who have been to an international school). 
If you decide to put her into a spanish school, she will pick up spanish easier/or pick up more spanish, but she might have a problem making friends (i have known cases in the past where children were put into spanish state, but ended up going to international school), and a harder tiem overall.... 
So you have to way up the pros and the cons! 

I do have to say i was very very lucky with my primary school, and had lots of help to pick up the language... 

You could consider going to a state school first, and if that doesnt work out after a few months, put her into an international school! 

Sorry for my ramblings >.<


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jade94 said:


> Hey!
> I live in Fuengirola, a town very near to Mijas!
> Would you be looking at Mijas pueblo or Mijas costa? Because i would say there is more people in Mijas costa than in Mijas pueblo!
> 
> ...


You say that about international schools, but things have changed somewhat in the last three years! My son has always been in international schools and his spanish is brilliant, he has several spanish friends (in fact there are only 4 british kids in his class) and has picked it up much better than my rather belligerent 13 yo daughter who has been in state school (she simply said she will not learn "their stupid language" and didnt - bless her!!!). International schools are around 700€ a month plus uniforms etc, so they're not cheap.

But its worth a try with a state school, cos all kids are different arent they!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> You say that about international schools, but things have changed somewhat in the last three years! My son has always been in international schools and his spanish is brilliant, he has several spanish friends (in fact there are only 4 british kids in his class) and has picked it up much better than my rather belligerent 13 yo daughter who has been in state school (she simply said she will not learn "their stupid language" and didnt - bless her!!!). International schools are around 700€ a month plus uniforms etc, so they're not cheap.
> 
> But its worth a try with a state school, cos all kids are different arent they!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree that they have changed, but I was only going off the people i know  
What school do they go to ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jade94 said:


> I agree that they have changed, but I was only going off the people i know
> What school do they go to ?


Mine are both at "the British College" in Torremuelle. My son started there last spring and was at "Sunlands" in Cartama before that. My daughter started this term and so far so good - she likes it and is getting good reports!!????????? We're now loking to move to be near the school to make life easier

jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> Mine are both at "the British College" in Torremuelle. My son started there last spring and was at "Sunlands" in Cartama before that. My daughter started this term and so far so good - she likes it and is getting good reports!!????????? We're now loking to move to be near the school to make life easier
> 
> jo xxx


ah, yes i know of it! But wow, there is alot of distance from cartama to torremuelle! :O
Most of the people i know go to swans or aloha college
so i guess it differs from school to school! 

I'm glad she is getting good grades, although i do have to say it sometimes depends on the teacher! 
I used to love biology, but this year i have a horrible teacher and am finding it hard to enjoy it and understand it :/ But thats life!


----------



## kazzerlodge (Oct 2, 2010)

jade94 said:


> ah, yes i know of it! But wow, there is alot of distance from cartama to torremuelle! :O
> Most of the people i know go to swans or aloha college
> so i guess it differs from school to school!
> 
> ...


Hi, this is my only worry really....my 13 year old. I dont think we could afford the International school, not to start with anyway. I have spoken to her about it on numerous occasions and she willing to give it a try. She is very outgoing...now if it was my 18 year old when she was 13 there would be no way I could consider it. I think it does depend alot on the child. 

If it really is not for her....then I think I would consider a International school...or if It really dosnt work out then I can always come home. 

Its no big deal I can come home a rent a property or go homeless! I know people that have done it. I just think you have to take chances in life.

X


----------



## kazzerlodge (Oct 2, 2010)

jade94 said:


> Hey!
> I live in Fuengirola, a town very near to Mijas!
> Would you be looking at Mijas pueblo or Mijas costa? Because i would say there is more people in Mijas costa than in Mijas pueblo!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I know Fuengirola, been there a few times. 

I am going to Bendelmania (not sure I have spelt that right) in November, my partner has a family friend that owns a bar there. We are going to get some input off them,my partner is hoping he will get offered a job (fingers crossed).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kazzerlodge said:


> Hi, this is my only worry really....my 13 year old. I dont think we could afford the International school, not to start with anyway. I have spoken to her about it on numerous occasions and she willing to give it a try. She is very outgoing...now if it was my 18 year old when she was 13 there would be no way I could consider it. I think it does depend alot on the child.
> 
> If it really is not for her....then I think I would consider a International school...or if It really dosnt work out then I can always come home.
> 
> ...


I have known some kids go into Spanish school at 13 & do fine - but they really are in the minority


you need to consider the year your child was born

my dd was born in 1996 and will officially 'graduate' ESO - obligatory secondary education - in summer 2012

kids born in 1995 can officially leave next summer

do you think your daughter will be up to speed enough to graduate at the right time?


imo the school would more than likely hold her back for a year in any case - to help her improve her Spanish if nothing else

have a read of this post I wrote about the system of kids being 'held back'

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/367196-post51.html


----------



## kazzerlodge (Oct 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I have known some kids go into Spanish school at 13 & do fine - but they really are in the minority
> 
> 
> you need to consider the year your child was born
> ...


hi shes 13 in february, she was born in 1998.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kazzerlodge said:


> hi shes 13 in february, she was born in 1998.


so if she was in the Spanish system now she is age-appropriate for 1st year of secondary school

ESO is 4 years, so she would be supposed to graduate/leave school (Spanish version GCSE level exams) in summer 2014


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

kazzerlodge said:


> Hi, this is my only worry really....my 13 year old. I dont think we could afford the International school, not to start with anyway. I have spoken to her about it on numerous occasions and she willing to give it a try. She is very outgoing...now if it was my 18 year old when she was 13 there would be no way I could consider it. I think it does depend alot on the child.
> 
> If it really is not for her....then I think I would consider a International school...or if It really dosnt work out then I can always come home.
> 
> ...


Well give it a try, and you never know! 
I should also mention to you that in a number of schools now around Málaga (I went to one in Fuengirola/Los Boliches) they are becoming "bilingual schools". This means that in some subjects are partly taught by teachers specialised in teaching there own subject and english! (during my 4 years of secondary school we did history, geography, P.E, science, but i know that this year they have also introduced bilingual maths). 
So maybe that would be another option, to look at bilingual schools around the area! Maybe that way it would help her along the way a little if she still learnt part of the subjects in english!
My year group were considered the "guinea pigs" of this project as we were the first year to try this out. Every year since then the groups have got better, and the level of english is rising!


----------



## kazzerlodge (Oct 2, 2010)

jade94 said:


> Well give it a try, and you never know!
> I should also mention to you that in a number of schools now around Málaga (I went to one in Fuengirola/Los Boliches) they are becoming "bilingual schools". This means that in some subjects are partly taught by teachers specialised in teaching there own subject and english! (during my 4 years of secondary school we did history, geography, P.E, science, but i know that this year they have also introduced bilingual maths).
> So maybe that would be another option, to look at bilingual schools around the area! Maybe that way it would help her along the way a little if she still learnt part of the subjects in english!
> My year group were considered the "guinea pigs" of this project as we were the first year to try this out. Every year since then the groups have got better, and the level of english is rising!


Hiya,

Do you have to pay for the bilingual schools? 

Dont u have to live in the catchment area to get a place in a particular school?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kazzerlodge said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Do you have to pay for the bilingual schools?
> 
> Dont u have to live in the catchment area to get a place in a particular school?


she's talking about the state schools - so they're free

and yes, you do usually have to live in the catchment area to get a place

where I live it's almost impossible to get into the primary school at the end of my road - simply because it's so small - originally built for the small population of what was then a fishing village!!

they just added two classrooms to the building, so I dare say that has eased a little now


----------

